
The new burger chef makes $3 an hour and never goes home. (It’s a robot) - hhs
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/story/2020-02-27/flippy-fast-food-restaurant-robot-arm
======
cable2600
Rise of the Robots!

They took ur jerbs!

They work for less and don't need sleep or sick days. But who gets the $3 the
robot or its owner?

~~~
throw03172019
It goes to Miso (the robot company) which is leasing the robot to the
restaurant.

------
ggm
Artisanal burgers command premium prices.

